# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Tax accountant needed.  Brisbane

## hilux_bondy

Hey guys how's it going? I am a carpenter by trade and have had 3 tax agents now and always feel like they aren't doing everything to help me get the most back. I was wondering if any other tradesman have a decent accountant they would like to share. I live in birkdale but willing to travel if the account is good at there trade.  
Cheers

----------


## johnc

I would suggest that after trying three individuals the problem is not the tax agents but your expectations. In the end no decent agent is going to break the law for you, there is income on one side legitimate deductions on the other and if you want to get your tax down business structure and superannuation contributions are your main legal options.

----------


## Cecile

I totally agree with John.  And I would not ever recommend trying to get more than what you're actually entitled to, and stay away from cashies.  The last thing you want is an audit that is looking for unreported income.  It's simply not worth it. 
I would also like to add, what's your record keeping like?  Is it electronic, for instance MYOB or a spreadsheet?  If it's paper, is it all filed neatly, or do you just toss everything into a shoe box and hand it over at the end of the year (and believe me, there are people that actually do this!)  Lots of people use accountants simply because they don't know enough about how to keep good records.  Not to put accountants out of business but if you have good records, use etax.  It's quite similar in a lot of ways to the more complex software used by accountants, it's designed for Mr and Mrs Average, and as a sole trader ATO business call centre will guide you in filling it out, if you need it.  Plus, it's free. 
Good luck.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Creative accountants are as rare as rocking horse do do  :Smilie:

----------


## hilux_bondy

> I would suggest that after trying three individuals the problem is not the tax agents but your expectations. In the end no decent agent is going to break the law for you, there is income on one side legitimate deductions on the other and if you want to get your tax down business structure and superannuation contributions are your main legal options.

  It's not my expectations it's more asking questions and not getting answers. Like whys to help reduce tax and even best way to tax deduct a work car. My last tax lady was more just worried about me playing the bill and not passing on information I asked for.  
I don't expect a lot just wanting to find one that works more with tradesman.

----------


## hilux_bondy

> I totally agree with John.  And I would not ever recommend trying to get more than what you're actually entitled to, and stay away from cashies.  The last thing you want is an audit that is looking for unreported income.  It's simply not worth it. 
> I would also like to add, what's your record keeping like?  Is it electronic, for instance MYOB or a spreadsheet?  If it's paper, is it all filed neatly, or do you just toss everything into a shoe box and hand it over at the end of the year (and believe me, there are people that actually do this!)  Lots of people use accountants simply because they don't know enough about how to keep good records.  Not to put accountants out of business but if you have good records, use etax.  It's quite similar in a lot of ways to the more complex software used by accountants, it's designed for Mr and Mrs Average, and as a sole trader ATO business call centre will guide you in filling it out, if you need it.  Plus, it's free. 
> Good luck.

  I use one note and have all receipts on my phone and broken down into months. I know a mate that's just gives his account all receipts and walks away

----------


## plum

> I totally agree with John.  And I would not ever recommend trying to get more than what you're actually entitled to, and stay away from cashies.  The last thing you want is an audit that is looking for unreported income.  It's simply not worth it.

  Stay away from cashies? Strange advice. Totally legal to work for cash, in fact if you don't show cash in your return, you are MORE likely to be audited. So staying away from cashies is inviting the ATO to audit you.

----------


## johnc

> Stay away from cashies? Strange advice. Totally legal to work for cash, in fact if you don't show cash in your return, you are MORE likely to be audited. So staying away from cashies is inviting the ATO to audit you.

  Cash doesn't show on the returns it is not an ATO field, if you are audited though it is a different matter then they start to take an interest in sources of income.  They now apply standards to see if your margins line up with expected income based on cost of goods sold and certain costs.

----------


## Cecile

Yep, cash is legal tender and I was not implying it isn't.  I was talking about taking cash payments off the books.

----------


## shauck

I don't earn a lot so my tax payments are pretty low after deductions. I realised long ago, the benefit of not doing cash work. People in general, when they ask if you do cash work, expect a lower rate for it. In my case, because my tax payment is so low, if I was to offer a lower rate and not declare that cash, I would end up being paid less. If that makes any sense. On top of that, my bank wouldn't think I'm viable in relation to lending/borrowing money. I'd be in a much worse off position. Cash jobs off the books are not what they seem, not in my case anyway. So when I'm asked do I do cash work, I say no and if I did, the rate would be the same.

----------


## Uncle Bob

I just ask for the cheques to be made out to Mr C Ash  :Wink:

----------


## Micky013

Cash is king - except when you want a bank loan lol.

----------

